# WCA profiles should tell you the state the cuber lives in (No)



## AidanNoogie (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello,

Who else thinks that WCA profiles should tell you the state the cuber lives in, and give you the option to email them?

I'm helping organize a competition Maine, but getting in contact with people from Maine is hard, because I don't know of many cubers from Maine, and the problem with just finding people that have been to past comps is that I don't know if their for ME or NH, so it would help if I knew what state their from, and if it had the option to email them, even without showing their email address.

So tell me what you think!


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 11, 2017)

Cubingusa.com is much more suited for this


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 11, 2017)

USA is the only country in the world.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 11, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Cubingusa.com is much more suited for this



Thanks!


----------



## João Santos (Feb 12, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> USA is the only country in the world.


Brazil too.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 12, 2017)

Post this on the WCA website GitHub. https://github.com/thewca/worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## tx789 (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't care what states people in the US live in. I doubt the rest of the world would care much. The WCA isn't really the place for this. What would be the equivalent for other countries?


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 12, 2017)

tx789 said:


> I don't care what states people in the US live in. I doubt the rest of the world would care much. The WCA isn't really the place for this. What would be the equivalent for other countries?



I suppose for some countries (like Canada) they could put provinces, but really the only thing that would work for a majority of the world would be to put someone's city. I find that saying the city someone lives in is too personal, so I think leaving it at just countries is fine.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 12, 2017)

tx789 said:


> What would be the equivalent for other countries?


Pretty much every country is split into some sort of regions, territories, states or provinces, or even a mixture of them.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 12, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Pretty much every country is split into some sort of regions, territories, states or provinces, or even a mixture of them.



I know that but it not necessarily quite that simple.

I just that it a pointless amount of detail. In general international competitions will only list countries.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 13, 2017)

look I care so much about state records that I made a history of the top 10 3x3 singles for my state and even I don't think this is a good idea


----------

